
Ethereum Is a Planetary Scale Computer–For Gambling - kushti
https://breakermag.com/ethereum-is-a-planetary-scale-computer-for-gambling/
======
mimixco
Ethereum's dirty little secret is that the Solidity virtual machine is poorly
written and full of security holes. The reason the most popular app on the
platform is Cryptokitties is because you'd have to be nuts to trust Solidity
with real money.

Even if it were secure, Ethereum already has a scale problem with the core dev
team recently advising people to stop submitting new dapps because the system
is already overwhelmed.

~~~
mimixco
In case anyone is interested, just one example will make the point. Solidity
requires _every_ machine on the network to run untested code that you can't
see (without some difficulty). That code can branch to anyone else's code
(which is even harder to see). Evening sending Ether to someone causes code to
run that you can't audit in advance in any practical way.

This design flies in the face of the open source, trusted app model where
responsible IT organizes audit code before they run it -- or have it audited
by outside parties. Solidity creates a bleeding hole on every computer that
runs its blockchain and this alone (although there are other terrible
problems, too) makes it unworkable.

